# Legality of shipping snails



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi folks,

Looking for some info here. I have tried looking this up in google but came up empty. A moderator on another forum has informed me that I was in violation for trying to sell snails and ship them across the state line out of North Carolina. Do not know that to be the case but like I said I tried to look that up but could not find anything. Can anybody direct me to the resource that might help.

Thanks


----------



## greyuriel (Apr 22, 2017)

I found this. "For more information on selling live chickens, contact the NCDA&CS Veterinary Division at 919-733-7601." They might not know the answer, but should direct you to the proper person.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

greyuriel said:


> I found this. "For more information on selling live chickens, contact the NCDA&CS Veterinary Division at 919-733-7601." They might not know the answer, but should direct you to the proper person.


Thanks. I'll check.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

There are four factors affecting the legality of shipping animals:

1. The exact species
2. Federal regulations about noxious or invasive species. It is illegal to ship a federally listed noxious species across state lines.
3. State regulations in North Carolina
4. State regulations in the state you are shipping to.

You can find federal lists of noxious or prohibited species on line, and the same for most states.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Michael said:


> There are four factors affecting the legality of shipping animals:
> 
> 1. The exact species
> 2. Federal regulations about noxious or invasive species. It is illegal to ship a federally listed noxious species across state lines.
> ...


Thanks. I'll continue my search. I guess I was being naive and figured it was legal since it seems to be done across the board on forums and eBay with little mention of issues.


----------

